# Reset Not-Halt bei verketteten Anlagen



## Thomas Linke (23 August 2011)

Guten Tag

Ein bei uns sehr beliebtes Thema. Wie darf ich den Reset bei verketteten Anlagen ausführen?

Unsere und eine zweite Maschine eines anderen Herstellers können in Linie laufen, aber sind auch einzeln zu betreiben. In der Regel ist unsere Maschine für den Prozess maßgeblich und daher quasi Master. Wenn ein Not-Halt ausgelöst wurde, müssen in beiden Steuerungen die Not-Halt Geräte quittiert werden. Das wird üblicherweise so gelöst, dass wir der anderen Anlage ein Signal zum quittieren zur Verfügung stellen.

Frage ist dies zulässig? Und wenn ja, darf ich das Quittieren der Fremdanlage auch mit einer Impulsverlängerung des Signals vornehmen.
Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Deltal (23 August 2011)

Grundsätzlich darf ein Not-Halt Taster nur dort quittiert werden wo der Taster selbst einsehbar ist. Einfach damit nicht "ausversehen" jemand die Anlage wieder startet.

Verbaust du jedoch Not-Halt Taster die nur mit einem Schlüssel wieder entriegelt (quittiert) werden können, dann dürftest du einen "zentralen" Reset für den Not-Halt einbauen.

Der Schlüssel muss natürlich besonders gehandelt werden. Wenn du Hersteller bist, dann sollte (muss) man das extra in der BA vermerken.

Ich hatte es schon in dem anderen Thread geschrieben.. wenn möglich, dann den "fremden" Not-Halt mit in die eingene Kette aufnehmen z.B. durch zusätzliche Kontakte. 
Wenn du an einer Anlage mit 5 Maschinen erstmal ne besondere Reihenfolge zum Resetten brauchst, dann habe ich die erfahrung gemacht, gibt es meist Stress mit den Maschinenführern.


----------



## Thomas Linke (23 August 2011)

Hallo Deltal,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Das mit dem Einbinden der Fremden Not-Halt Kontakte hatten wir auch schon, ist aber nicht mit jedem Hersteller möglich (wegen der grundsätzlichen Weigerung das ganze auf eine Plattform zustellen).

Hast Du auch schon mal die Lösung, Verarbeitung Not-Halt mit Abgrif vor dem Hauptschalter umgesetzt? Damit meine ich, unabhängig vom Hauptschalter werden die Betriebsbsmittel für Not-Halt mit Spannung versorgt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Deltal (23 August 2011)

Wenn von den 24V keine Gefahren ausgehen (z.B. werden keine Ventile damit geschaltet etc), spricht ja nichts dagegen sie vor dem HS abzunehmen.
Stehen die Schränke zentral an der Maschine, dann sollte man eventuell keine gelb-roten Hauptschalter nehmen. Alternativ sehr deutlich beschriften und einen richtigen Not-Halt "anbieten".


----------



## Safety (24 August 2011)

Also, 
die manuelle Rückstellfunktion wird in der EN 13850 und EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 5.2.2 geregelt.
Siehe Beitrag:   http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=47667&page=2


----------



## Thomas Linke (25 August 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Für den bei uns üblichen Einzelbetrieb der Anlagen ist dies auch entsprechend der 13849-1 umgesetzt. Aber jetzt muss ich das ganze halt für eine Kombinationsanlage umsetzen.

Ich werde jetzt die von Deltal vorgeschlagene Lösung versuchen nach Rücksprache mit dem anderen Hersteller umzusetzen. Da dessen Anlage relativ übersichtlich ist und nur über wenige Not-Halt Stelleinrichtung vefügt, soll dieser uns zusätzliche Kontakte zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn alle Not-Halt Stelleinrichtung entriegelt sind und ich quittieren kann, erhält er auch dieses Signal.

Gruß

Thomas


----------

